# Must be March



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Went fishing today for about an hour at a not so secluded spot after taking care of some business. March must be here because the leaders on other's rigs were extra long. The water was high so I guess some people thought they needed to fish 10 ft under their bobber in a 5 ft hole and must have been getting bit every drift because they sure set the hook a lot. Also, fish were rolling and moving fast in the stained water. A guy that was with his buddy decided to step in next to me after I landed a fish in a slow seam. His buddy nearby lost a foul hooked fish. I looked at the guy next to me and stated, "That fish wasn't swimming right" and chucked, he just replied, "They all taste the same". lol. People have officially come out of the woodwork for the spring steelie fishing season.Oh the entertainment factor of spring steelheading can only be rivaled by October King Zombie hunters. Must be March!

I enjoyed the entertainment factor and popped my first loosie of the year as a bonus! Get out there and enjoy the show!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

March always makes me sad.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Gotta love it when all the carnies start showing up for the big show.:evilsmile


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Don,t blink, today 2 landed 2 lost, (1 come off, 1 found a tree) the 2 fish I landed, were spent fish, I think when march is over the so will the steelhead be done ( time for perch then)


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

didnt you create a thread that said the same thing a last week?


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, just checked the calendar. It is in fact March. It's March 1st.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

johnny5alive said:


> didnt you create a thread that said the same thing a last week?


nope. last week was my end of the winter report. this was my start of the circus report,lol. when the carnies come out from their rocks they seem to amuse me with their antics and tactics. march is good for rebuilding my dwindling egg stock and scouting areas for big browns while steelheading. occasionally i enjoy the circus spots. "any true steelheader knows spring is where the action is".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

riverbob said:


> Don,t blink, today 2 landed 2 lost, (1 come off, 1 found a tree) the 2 fish I landed, were spent fish, I think when march is over the so will the steelhead be done ( time for perch then)


yep been seeing a lot of droppies and fish on gravel the last few weeks. hopefully many will get it done and get out in this high water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd rather catch 1 Summmer/Fall fish than 5 Spring fish.....


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

METTLEFISH said:


> I'd rather catch 1 Summmer/Fall fish than 5 Spring fish.....


amen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Trout King said:


> nope. last week was my end of the winter report. this was my start of the circus report,lol. when the carnies come out from their rocks they seem to amuse me with their antics and tactics. march is good for rebuilding my dwindling egg stock and scouting areas for big browns while steelheading. occasionally i enjoy the circus spots. *"any true steelheader knows spring is where the action is".*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He must be busy fishing lately...


----------



## Call Me Fishmael (Dec 8, 2011)

I love how the super-stellar fishermen criticize the fishing in Sept/Oct because of the people and say they can't wait for steelhead. Then criticize the less poplulated rivers in March for the same reason. I say be glad you live in Michigan, get out there and fish for the opportunities we have. Deal with the crowds if you go to a busy spot, hike if you don't want to. But stop whining like a girl about it, even if it is in the form of a humorous post. Live and let live. If you are a good fisherman, you can catch fish even when those around you are not. Be glad we have steelhead and salmon to fish for in the first place.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Call Me Fishmael said:


> I love how the super-stellar fishermen criticize the fishing in Sept/Oct because of the people and say they can't wait for steelhead. Then criticize the less poplulated rivers in March for the same reason. I say be glad you live in Michigan, get out there and fish for the opportunities we have. Deal with the crowds if you go to a busy spot, hike if you don't want to. But stop whining like a girl about it, even if it is in the form of a humorous post. Live and let live. If you are a good fisherman, you can catch fish even when those around you are not. Be glad we have steelhead and salmon to fish for in the first place.


 
amen!


----------



## thebroncrider (Apr 30, 2009)

Call Me Fishmael said:


> I love how the super-stellar fishermen criticize the fishing in Sept/Oct because of the people and say they can't wait for steelhead. Then criticize the less poplulated rivers in March for the same reason. I say be glad you live in Michigan, get out there and fish for the opportunities we have. Deal with the crowds if you go to a busy spot, hike if you don't want to. But stop whining like a girl about it, even if it is in the form of a humorous post. Live and let live. If you are a good fisherman, you can catch fish even when those around you are not. Be glad we have steelhead and salmon to fish for in the first place.


 
Nicely stated. There are other fish in Michigan if you don't like the river in March.


----------



## riverfishin (Jan 29, 2012)

I like fishing.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

me too.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

buckhunter14 said:


> He must be busy fishing lately...


Or in front of the X-Box. I heard he was trying to be the first one to become a Level Five Gorgar in "Wizards and Wenches III: The Mystery of Vaj!"


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Call Me Fishmael said:


> I love how the super-stellar fishermen criticize the fishing in Sept/Oct because of the people and say they can't wait for steelhead. Then criticize the less poplulated rivers in March for the same reason. I say be glad you live in Michigan, get out there and fish for the opportunities we have. Deal with the crowds if you go to a busy spot, hike if you don't want to. But stop whining like a girl about it, even if it is in the form of a humorous post. Live and let live. If you are a good fisherman, you can catch fish even when those around you are not. Be glad we have steelhead and salmon to fish for in the first place.


So you like it when people are snagging all around you? That's what TK was alluding to when noticing the guy's fish wasn't swimming right... Personally I think crowds are fun on the rare occasion that people aren't snagging.

If TK is talking about the spot I think he is they like to set the hook at the end of every drift there because they believe they shouldn't waste their one hookset per drift. They also like to drag a really long line under their bobber because it has also proven to be an effective snagging technique.. Then the fish shut off and it's time to head elsewhere.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

riverfishin said:


> I like fishing.


You must. You have a report almost every day! I've been taking your advice on the RAIN and SNOW and ITS FLOODED and stayed home. I'd rather not risk getting skunked.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Steelhead are stupid fish. An elitist attitude does not help you catch them. It also does not make you better than the guy you are fishing next to. Young steelhead fisherman sometimes have a thou are holier mindset. Relax this spring and enjoy. See you on the river.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

sounds like some people have issue with my good natured poke at some of the things that occur in march. i'm sorry i bent you with my jests towards billies. usually it only offends those snagging or unethical behavior. i'm not "holier than though" lol. just entertained by the clowns that come out in the spring for the month long rip fest that ensues on our great waters and resources. if you like fishinv march that is cool! i do too, sorry i'm entertained by the antics i see. i've also noticed these boards fill up with lurkers who don't ever help or comtribute anything here unless its spring or fall peak run times and they are looking for handouts or reports. again i apologize for having a good time when i went fishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i'm pretty comfy w who i am and speak what i see. for those of you who think i'm a d--k or elitist add me on facebook. i'm actually pretty friendly and helpful. my name is alex bettinghouse. i dont hide who i am on some forum. this fall i actually was fishing at 6th st and some guy from alabama was trying to get salmon w a treble and yarn, i gladly gave him bobs leader and some bags and he stood next to me at the post office and limited out in fifteen minutes on steel. i was happier for him than i was catching my own however many. steeliearm i'd really like to get to know you since i've heard about you from person we both know well that fishes the betsie and stays there a lot. again, sorry i offended a some who think that the blatent "clyde attitude" that occurs spring and fall is acceptable. salmon fillets run at your local meijer or costco for 5.65<in case you need meat> and they taste better than a dark fall fish that found its way to a spawning trib after 5 months and cost less than trebles and whatever else goes w them...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverfishin (Jan 29, 2012)

I like your posts but some are long winded.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I love you trout king!!! Call me and ill be your trout prince!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

riverfishin said:


> I like your posts but some are long winded.


And me and you need to party

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Roger That said:


> I love you trout king!!! Call me and ill be your trout prince!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i dont roll like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Whatever dude.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> You must. You have a report almost every day! I've been taking your advice on the RAIN and SNOW and ITS FLOODED and stayed home. *I'd rather not risk getting skunked*.


What exactly are you risking by getting skunked, if I may ask?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Treven said:


> What exactly are you risking by getting skunked, if I may ask?


Winding up like this guy...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm3JodBR-vs&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Neature Walk - Episode 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Boozer said:


> Winding up like this guy...


Wow. Do I hafta wear the same outfit for a skunk?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Trout King said:


> sounds like some people have issue with my good natured poke at some of the things that occur in march. i'm sorry i bent you with my jests towards billies. usually it only offends those snagging or unethical behavior. i'm not "holier than though" lol. just entertained by the clowns that come out in the spring for the month long rip fest that ensues on our great waters and resources. if you like fishinv march that is cool! i do too, sorry i'm entertained by the antics i see. i've also noticed these boards fill up with lurkers who don't ever help or comtribute anything here unless its spring or fall peak run times and they are looking for handouts or reports. again i apologize for having a good time when i went fishing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No need to apologize to noone. Fishing is what it is and reports/pics have stopped for a reason, at least for the people i know. 
/


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Boozer said:


> Winding up like this guy...
> 
> Neature Walk - Episode 1 - YouTube


"How neat is that!?!" Thanks for explaining, I don't want to wind up like that either if I get skunked. Ha ha ha.

And I was thinking there was a Professional Steelheaders Tour (PST) ranking or another great hillbilly fishing show on the line here. I got it now! Whew. All good now.


----------

